# Elgin Value



## TheFizzer (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 7, 2017)

Someone posted this bike earlier at $1000 and there were many takers.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 7, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Someone posted this bike earlier at $1000 and there were many takers.



That's odd, do you know where the thread is?


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 7, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/skylark-is-it-worth-anything-to-anybody.113746/#post-752940


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 7, 2017)

Odd indeed.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/skylark-is-it-worth-anything-to-anybody.113746/#post-752940




Why did this disappear? https://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/6207448344.html


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 7, 2017)

Maybe because it reappeared with a new owner...
Anyone seen these pics before?
Chris


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 7, 2017)

I thinks it's a scam.  It was on here listed for $1.000 and that ad was removed and it's on Craigslist for $400.  I don't know what to believe, lol


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 7, 2017)

So who really owns this bike?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 7, 2017)

Walter does, he just got it home. He has adjusted his asking price though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bikebozo (Jul 7, 2017)

The price got adjusted on me when purchased ,. ,,of course the price goes up when sold , .


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> The price got adjusted on me when purchased ,. ,,


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> The price got adjusted on me when purchased ,. ,,




I hate when that happens.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 7, 2017)

All the hype in the air the price had to go up!
Congrats on an exciting find Walter! I'm amazed at how well preserved it is down there in the FL humidity-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 7, 2017)

It seems this bike is being parted out based on Walters FB post. Damn shame!


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 7, 2017)

IT will not get parted out , I was thinking it was not such a nice bike ,although   it turned out to be very nice , therefore it gets to stay like it is  .. I am waiting for the parts missing to be offered , for sale .Possibly someone who knows the value will buy it from me ,, .. I do not know how much the correct seat , or anything else that it needs cost or where it is available ,,.. No reason to hate on me ,, I am only trying to give it a good home , or get the stuff that is missing


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm confused....I thought Walter has the bike?


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 7, 2017)

The price went up by someone here , who offered more money for the bike , to try and keep me from buying it ..  They know who they are -no big deal - a famous quote from one of the 1st collectors-you get what you get , and when you get it, you got it..,  The money means nothing to me -this bike is like metal sculpture .. Some appreciate the metal art , some crave the rarity .the cool etc. The bike can sit in my 6 car garage with all my other bikes and unusual items -I have lots of projects ,   In reality of my world ,  3,500 +shipping and packing seems reasonable or trade for a nice 1880s type bike ,  like a ladies hard tired safety ,or mans ..  The Skylark is available , to a serious purchaser or trader .  thanks , it was fun to drive close to my home and buy it -I knew a different price would be waiting for me ,  .. this was not the 1st time I have transacted with a craigslist ad -and not the 1st time the person- who I will not name has given me the run around on a bike ,.One thing we all learn is Bikes are out there , to be purchased -A very good thing to realize .  thanks again for all the messages from around the world -wpb


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 7, 2017)

So I guess the original Craigslist ad of $400 was real and now I see Walter has it.  Cool bike


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 7, 2017)

no it was not 400.00


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> no it was not 400.00




I'm sure by the time you got there, some helpful person told the seller it was worth more money. And I bet they made an offer to buy it too. But as soon as they couldn't get a good deal, they wanted to make sure no one else could get a good deal either....


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 7, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> no it was not 400.00



It was listed on Craigslist this morning for $400


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2017)

...............................


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 7, 2017)

Everything I have written,is the truth , there is no reason to fabricate the story of what happened ..  wpb


----------

